# Glenn Beck Christian



## Brother John (Sep 6, 2010)

Now that I have your attention! Even with the obvious problems coming from evangelicals jumping to validate Beck and his faith are we to deduce from these actions that Christians and conservatives are desperate for someone to champion our ideals in the culture (even if they assume there ideals are being championed by Beck correctly or incorrectly)? What Christians are doing this right now so we can direct friends and family to them? How should the church be approaching the current condition of our nation and culture? Should we oppose or expose Beck? Thanks for yalls input.


----------



## jandrusk (Sep 6, 2010)

I think we should expose him since being a Mormon he is apostate and to say he represents Christendom would be a lie. Truth is if your looking for someone in the entertainment spotlight who is faithful to Jesus Christ and the Christ of the Scriptures I don't think your going to find them. Even Hannity on Fox is quick to say that Mormons and all Christians with the exceptions of the Orthodox ones are the same. If you read between the lines he is basically saying liberals all that associate themselves with Christ are Christians, which is a lie. The only exception to this I think would be Macarthur, but you only see him on Larry King on certain occasions. I think Christians should point people to the church and not those in the spotlight pretending to be Christian.


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 6, 2010)

I plan on ignoring him and his broadcasts. I will also tell anyone (who comments to me personally about him) about the false teaching he clings to and the false apostles he associates with.


----------



## Nilloc (Sep 6, 2010)

I wish Glenn would just stick with politics and quit talking about religion. 

He's been saying lately how people need to "turn to God." We would all agree with that obviously, but when Beck says "God", he's not talking about the Triune God of the Scriptures, or even, as I've come to discover, the Mormon god. But the American god—a vague deity, who may share some things in common with YHWH, but is pleased with all religions, not just Christianity.

I don’t think we need to worry about Beck converting people to Mormonism, cause he isn’t even trying. He just wants people to have some sort of religion, whether it is Christianity, Judaism, Islam, Romanism, etc…—and that’s what we need to worry about. He thinks that all religions can be one big happy family--sort of a politically conservative ecumenism.

I think he summed up his view quite well when he was talking about his Restoring Honor Rally, and said that: “This is not a Christian event, it’s a God event.”


----------



## littlepeople (Sep 6, 2010)

I have wondered what the evangelical response would be if Glenn beck were a Muslim calling Christians back to god.


----------



## Nilloc (Sep 6, 2010)

littlepeople said:


> I have wondered what the evangelical response would be if Glenn beck were a Muslim calling Christians back to god.


 
Probably a lot different. Many evangelicals are ignorant of Mormonism and because it's a pseudo-Christian cult, Mormons can get away with sounding very Christian (like Glenn does), while denying even the most basic of Biblical messages (Monotheism). Muslims, on the other hand don't pretend to be Christians, and couldn't get as far with ignorant Christians as Mormons do.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 6, 2010)

Rich Koster said:


> I plan on ignoring him and his broadcasts. I will also tell anyone (who comments to me personally about him) about the false teaching he clings to and the false apostles he associates with.


 
Since moving we have gotten basic cable (mostly to get blazing speed internet). I've watched a little of Beck, but probably not enough to make a fair judgment. I can say that at this point I am totally unimpressed.


----------



## littlepeople (Sep 6, 2010)

Nilloc said:


> when Beck says "God", he's...talking about..the American god—a vague deity


Amen and Amen


----------



## JOwen (Sep 7, 2010)

Nilloc said:


> But the American god—a vague deity, who may share some things in common with YHWH, but is pleased with all religions, not just Christianity.



This quote came to mind:



> ‎"Our God is not to be worshipped as one among many good and true beings, but as God alone; and his gospel is not to be preached as one of several systems, but as the one sole way of salvation."- C.H. Spurgeon


----------



## paculina (Sep 7, 2010)

I frankly don't see why the church needs to do anything about what Glenn Beck does or says. If the church wants to make a difference in our nation and culture, she should start by teaching and changing her own people. 

When books like The Prayer of Jabez or The Purpose-Driven Life are the Christian best-sellers, how is the church any better than anything Beck is saying? 

If people like TD Jakes, Joyce Meyer and Joel Osteen are able to gain such large followings among evangelicals for preaching give-to-get schemes and the power of positive thinking with God's name thrown in there, then how is the church any better than Beck's rally cry? 

A large percentage of evangelicals can't name 4 of the 10 commandments and can't intelligently state what they believe about most core tenets of the faith, much less defend it from error. 

A large number of evangelicals get drawn into cults like Mormonism, JWs and the International Church of Christ because they don't know what they believe well enough to spot a fake when they see it. (See my previous point.) 

The church needs to focus on fixing herself before she worries about fighting Glenn Beck's vague references to God. Most of the church's problems come from within, not from TV personalities talking about politics and family values.

In the meantime, the battle for this country is fought on our knees.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Sep 7, 2010)

Nilloc said:


> littlepeople said:
> 
> 
> > I have wondered what the evangelical response would be if Glenn beck were a Muslim calling Christians back to god.
> ...


 
Islam is also a pseudo-Christian cult.


----------



## Tripel (Sep 7, 2010)

Blev3rd said:


> Should we oppose or expose Beck?


 
Neither. 

Perhaps I'm a bit slow, but I still don't understand all of the fuss surrounding Glenn Beck. He's a politically-charged entertainer. And for the most part, his views are pretty conservative. I understand that you might disagree with him on certain points, but it sounds to me (based on a number of responses on the PB and similar avenues) that Beck is the enemy. I don't get it. Is he at fault if his audience is large and enthusiastic?

As for exposing him--what is there to expose? He's a mormon. He's never suggested otherwise. When he references God, just take it with a grain of salt. We all know where he's coming from. Can we move on?


----------



## Grillsy (Sep 7, 2010)

Tripel said:


> As for exposing him--what is there to expose? He's a mormon. He's never suggested otherwise. When he references God, just take it with a grain of salt. We all know where he's coming from. Can we move on?



WE all may know, but the larger evangelical public may not. He is developing a dangerous and anti-Christian cult of personality. It is not enough for us to sit back and be content while he does his best to deceive his audience into thinking he is leading America back into a pseudo-Christian golden age.


----------



## Tripel (Sep 7, 2010)

Grillsy said:


> WE all may know, but the larger evangelical public may not. He is developing a dangerous and anti-Christian cult of personality. It is not enough for us to sit back and be content while he does his best to deceive his audience into thinking he is leading America back into a pseudo-Christian golden age.


 
Frankly, there's a lot that the larger evangelical public doesn't know. Glen Beck is a minor issue.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Sep 7, 2010)

Grillsy said:


> Tripel said:
> 
> 
> > As for exposing him--what is there to expose? He's a mormon. He's never suggested otherwise. When he references God, just take it with a grain of salt. We all know where he's coming from. Can we move on?
> ...


 
They would know that Beck is a Mormon if they listened attentively to his show. I've heard him mention it several times.


----------



## Grillsy (Sep 7, 2010)

Willem van Oranje said:


> Grillsy said:
> 
> 
> > Tripel said:
> ...


 
Agreed, I should have been more clear. What I intended to imply was that the larger public is unfamiliar with the specifics of Mormonism.


----------



## Nilloc (Sep 7, 2010)

Willem van Oranje said:


> Nilloc said:
> 
> 
> > littlepeople said:
> ...


 
Do Muslims claim to be Christian?


----------



## JBaldwin (Sep 7, 2010)

I am amazed at how christians in my community have latched on to Beck as if he were the final authority on politics and religion. Whatever Beck says goes. And it is easy to engage a "christian" population which has made a habit of following whatever dynamic preacher happens to show up on the scene. Unfortunately, we all tend to be that way to some extent. 

What I have to tell myself and others who come spouting Beck (or CNN or anyone else) to me is "check" out what he's saying, do the research and find out if what's being spouted is true. It can be a real eye-opener. 

The problem with this country and with christians in general is that we are lazy (I'm guilty of it myself), we aren't willing to find out if the things we hear are true. We hear what we want to hear.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 7, 2010)

In my previous life as a political consultant I worked often with mormons. They are nice, conservative, family oriented pagans on their way to hell.

There is much that we can work together on, but when they talk religion we must speak the truth to power.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Sep 7, 2010)

Kevin said:


> They are nice, conservative, family oriented pagans on their way to hell



Very well said.


----------



## NB3K (Sep 7, 2010)

Look Glenn Beck may share in our "political" and "culture" values, but a wolve is a wolve! This is the time in which we who hold the secrets of God and His TRUE & HOLY, RIGHTEOUS, OMNIPOTENT, and Sovereign atributes! It is the Christian that truely loves his God and knows his Bible that should lead "christians". Either God is bringing the earth and its powers those end times birth pains, or there needs to be a reformation in America. We are the blame why a mormon boy can hold the minds of "so-called" Christians captivated.

As long as the Church speaks of a works-based salvation, we will be in for some dark times.


----------



## Nilloc (Sep 8, 2010)

Kevin said:


> They are nice, conservative, family oriented pagans on their way to hell.
> 
> There is much that we can work together on, but when they talk religion we must speak the truth to power.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## ac7k (Sep 8, 2010)

Glenn Beck is entertaining at best - I have watched his show a couple of times before I disconnected my cable tv... He may be right on some political issues, just like Hannity... But at the end of the day, a Mormon and a Catholic don't speak for me on issues of faith. It is sad that so many "Christians" seem to embrace anyone who speaks against a common enemy... I for one, was not impressed with the whole gathering.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Sep 8, 2010)

Nilloc said:


> Willem van Oranje said:
> 
> 
> > Nilloc said:
> ...


 
Perhaps not in those terms, but they do claim to follow Christ and they recognize the Old and New Testaments in a similar way that the Mormons do.


----------



## Tripel (Sep 8, 2010)

ac7k said:


> But at the end of the day, a Mormon and a Catholic don't speak for me on issues of faith. It is sad that so many "Christians" seem to embrace anyone who speaks against a common enemy.


 
On matters of faith, certainly. But as for politics, I'm happy to embrace someone whose views are largely in accord with mine, whether he's Mormon, Catholic, Jew, etc.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Sep 8, 2010)

Tripel said:


> ac7k said:
> 
> 
> > But at the end of the day, a Mormon and a Catholic don't speak for me on issues of faith. It is sad that so many "Christians" seem to embrace anyone who speaks against a common enemy.
> ...


 
The problem, Daniel, is that this Mormon political commentator is using his platform to discuss matters of faith. Political conservatism is being used as an inroad to gain a hearing from evangelicals on spiritual matters.


----------



## littlepeople (Sep 8, 2010)

Meaning no offense to anyone here obviously: for many folks i've spoken with, when Glenn Beck speaks about socially conservative American restorationism....he IS speaking for their faith


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Sep 10, 2010)

littlepeople said:


> Meaning no offense to anyone here obviously: for many folks i've spoken with, when Glenn Beck speaks about socially conservative American restorationism....he IS speaking for their faith


 
This political conservatism is certainly also an expression of the Mormon faith. Not the kind outlined in the over-a-century-old D&C, I'm talking about the kind of Mormonism that modern Mormons would most identify with, which is preached at their weekly sacrament meetings. Evanjellycals and Mormons really do have a lot in common, sadly.


----------

